

Aviate Beta Launched. Invite Code: HACKERNEWS  - dubchoi
http://getaviate.com

======
dubchoi
Announcement here: [http://blog.getaviate.com](http://blog.getaviate.com)

------
SchizoDuckie
"The invite code HACKERNEWS has no more invites left. Please request an
invite."

:(

